# TSA ignored Court Order



## jis (Aug 6, 2012)

From _Wired_:



> A federal appeals court Wednesday ordered the Transportation Security Administration to explain why it hasn’t complied with the court’s year-old decision demanding the agency hold public hearings concerning the rules and regulations pertaining to the so-called nude body scanners installed in U.S. airport security checkpoints.


Read the whole article here.

In this article titled Court orders TSA to justify year long defiance of the law, there is mention of a petition drive to compel action on this matter. If you wish you can go to the appropriate website mentioned an sign the petition.



> In an op-ed for Ars last month, Jim Harper of the Cato Institute (Disclosure: I'm a Cato adjunct scholar) explained his "Require the Transportation Security Administration to Follow the Law" petition, which calls on President Obama to order the TSA to comply with the court's order. It now has almost 17,000 signatures. The White House has committed to formally respond to any petition that reaches 25,000 signatures. If you think the TSA should obey the law, you might want to add your signature.


----------

